# Big horn lizard?



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

I was asked a few days ago by my sister if I would be interested in taking in a 'big horn lizard' that her friend was getting rid of...tank & everything.
I googled a big horn lizard as I had never heard of one & the only lizards that kept popping up were known as 'horned lizards' & are the ones you see on nature shows that squirt blood from their eyes! After doing more research I learned that only a few are kept in captivity & you need a permit as they are highly endangered...they also don't do well in captivity. I was wondering how on earth this person got hold of one & I told my sister to tell her to send me a pic & I would take it if she needs it gone...I was thinking if it is indeed one of these lizards I would take it to my local serpentarium...I'm pretty sure they would take this guy in & give it the expert care it needs.

Anyway, a few days passed & I didn't hear anything...then yesterday I get a text from the friend with a pic of the 'big horn lizard' & this is what I got...








Haha...so I am like 99% sure this is your everyday bearded dragon! Hard to say from the pic if its an adult or not...to me it looks like an adult female...but we'll see.
I will be bringing home this lil guy Wed [if all goes to plan] & I am glad it is not a horned lizard! I just hope he/she is healthy, but by the sounds of things this person has no clue!


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

Lol its definitely an adult bearded dragon. Big Horned Lizards are quite small and they have large spiked horns coming out of the back of their head.


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

Hahaha, that's a bearded dragon I have a friend with two and regularly look after them, but yes definitely a bearded dragon


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Yeh I chuckled when I got the pic! & just thought 'wow!' I'm looking forward to getting this guy & giving him/her a better home. Just hope its healthy...it will be coming with its tank & everything, I'm hoping its a good set up & they have been keeping it with the correct heat & UV lighting.


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

Lets hope so anyway  post pictures when you have him/her, 
So have they not told you much about him/her or how it's been kept etc?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Nope all I know is they need to get rid of him & he comes with his tank. Will say 'him' for now coz I don't like saying 'it' if he is indeed an adult I should be able to tell easily if he's male or female once I see him properly. Oh & apparently he's really aggressive with other lizards...that's the only info I have about his temperament.


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

Oh so it's all a bit of a surprise for you then, it's nice of you to take him in though considering they haven't really given you much information on him, 

Btw sorry for calling him an it, was just typing quick haha, 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Yeah, Bearded dragon. looks like a Leather back at that (Co-Dominant mutation that removes their spikes from most of their body for those who do not know. Homogenized it makes Silkies which have no scales and are the reptile version of hairless rats. they are normal for the most part but can have shedding issues (silkies due, Leather backs have no health issues)). I need to stop watching videos on youtube about snakes and reptiles don't I?

Lets us know when you get her/him. I'm still laughing at the fact lizards are as easy to sex as rats (yep, you tell by doing the same thing as you would with rats) most of the time.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Oh I was talking about me calling him an it haha. Yeh we have room for one more reptile so I'm happy to take him in, I know beardies are great lizards if you give them the right care.


----------



## phatdaddy (Feb 3, 2013)

watch ou man, beardies are notorious for mbd. most younger keepers dont take proper care of these amazing lizards. thus they are very prone to medibolic bone desease.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Isn't that when their bones are all soft? I know the exotic pet store I worked at had a beardie brought in & the poor thing was stunted & its bones were all soft...despite this the lil guy was thriving being kept correctly & getting the proper TLC, but the damage I believe was permanant. I'm worried this guy maybe sick, but won't be able to tell til I see him in person. He looks ok in the pic...plump etc. but we'll see.


----------



## phatdaddy (Feb 3, 2013)

yup its a lack of uv and calcium that causes this and the damage is usually permanent. many times this causes neuro desorders and can be fatal.


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

Have you got him/her yet? I'm interested to know more about him/her


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Yes he's great! Here's my thread: http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?64546-Rescued-Beardie-aka-Big-horn-lizard-lol.


----------

